# vintage bike



## puppy520 (Mar 13, 2008)

Please need an age on this montgomery ward hawthorn womens bike do notno how to post pic leather seat headlight says wards above and hawthorn below a big h on a metal plate in the front it is a skip chain


----------



## Blake (Apr 13, 2008)

*haw*

Hard to say without seeing. Hawthornes are pretty much 50s and earlier. there r alot of models


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 13, 2008)

Hawthornes are not '50's and earlier. they were the house name of Montgomery Ward and were made well into the '60's and maybe even the 70's.
Scott


----------

